
Envy/Jealousy Tendency - johnwheeler
https://paste.ee/r/7CNL6
======
magic_beans
I'm quite curious if there is a relationship between sibling rivalry/jealousy
in a child and, later in life, rivalry/jealousy with a romantic partner.

I find personally that all my romantic relationships tend to have a very
competitive aspect -- who is more successful in a career, who needs the other
partner less, who is better at arguments...

I've never studied psychology but I wonder if the envy that is so strong in
children with their siblings trains us to treat our romantic partners with a
similar envy...

~~~
johnwheeler
hm

